# جهاز كاشف الجوالات المغلقه والمفتوحه ،جهاز كاشف باكيت الدخان و المعادن والسكاكين 2013



## foozzz (7 مايو 2013)

ستخدم في المدارس وقصور الأفراح والمنشات الامنيه ومع رجال الامن ودور التحفيظ وغيرها
أيظاً يستخدم في المطارات والدواير الحكوميه وغيرها
لا يكشف الجوال فقط وإنما أية معادن ولأن الجوال به معدن فهو يصدر صوت
يعمل بالصوت وبالهزاز
المنتنج في الصورة( كوري) 
ظمان شامل لمدة سنه
التوصيل داخل الرياض مجانا
السعر الحالي 750ريال
فريق خدمة بعد الظمان
يوجد أنواع وأسعار أخرى الصيني الدائرة 300ريال_الكوري750ريال
الشكل في الصورة الكوري
الوكيل الوحيدبالمملكة العربية السعودية


للطلب او الاستفسار الاتصال ابو راكان 012877793----0500703040
تفضلو بزيارة الموقع http://Www.rwaj.com.sa/alghamdi


----------

